# Hopefully Useful - ASX Monitor



## Cattlyst (28 October 2006)

Hi All,
My name is Nick, and I'm a 17 year old computer enthusiast from here in Australia.

Recently I sat down and looked around the ASX, which I became interested in after my dad successfully floated a new company.

After a bit of investigation and research I was able to find a way to combine these two interests of mine. So I sat down and put together a tiny piece of software, *ASX Monitor*, which monitors the live prices of a selected security from the E*TRADE website and Notifies you when the price has changed.

I post this program here for you to use for *free*, in the hope that somebody somewhere might find it useful.

To find out more information about the program, you can Click Here.

The program has also been attached to this thread, in the hope that You'll spare my website bandwidth.

Here are some screenshots of the program in action:















Legal Stuff:


> This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.




Thanks for your time.
My apologies to the Administrators of the board if this thread is in the wrong location or is otherwise undesirable.

-Nick


----------



## Agentm (28 October 2006)

hey nick


do i need to be an etrade client?  and if i load this program does it mean you can take over my computer somehow and know all my secrets??

just curious.. the program looks great but i am always weary of loading stuff i dont fully understand.. do i need to use modzilla as well?

cheers


----------



## Cattlyst (28 October 2006)

No you don't need to be an etrade client, no I can't take over your computer (the program accepts no incoming connections) and no, you don't need mozilla.

The only thing you need, if you don't have it already, is Microsoft's .NET Framework 2.0


----------



## Seneca60BC (28 October 2006)

Hi Nick

Does this app work on Linux ?

Regards


----------



## Cattlyst (28 October 2006)

Seneca60BC said:
			
		

> Hi Nick
> 
> Does this app work on Linux ?
> 
> Regards




Not as yet, but if there is enough interest I'll look towards compiling/adapting it with mono.


----------



## Royce (28 October 2006)

Cattlyst said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> My name is Nick, and I'm a 17 year old computer enthusiast from here in Australia.
> 
> Recently I sat down and looked around the ASX, which I became interested in after my dad successfully floated a new company.
> ...





Thanks Nick ....This will be very handy, nice of you to make it available to other users .


Royce


----------



## tech/a (29 October 2006)

Can you have up to 10 Stocks on alert.
Can you arrange this?


----------



## Cattlyst (29 October 2006)

Currently the monitor only supports a single stock, but it shouldn't be too difficult to implement a multiple stock system. Will reply shortly.


----------



## Cattlyst (29 October 2006)

ASX Monitor now has support for up to 15 stocks/securities. The latest version is attached.

As always, further details can be found here: ASX Monitor


----------



## Cattlyst (29 October 2006)

Oops. I've jumped the gun and released before I did all the proper tests. The version previously posted will not check the 15th stock. The new and updated version will.

*To the administrators:* Would it be possible to update the two previous attachments to the one contained in this post. Thanks.

-Nick


----------



## SevenFX (29 October 2006)

Cattlyst said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> My name is Nick, and I'm a 17 year old computer enthusiast from here in Australia.




Hi Nick,

I hate to ruin your thread, and admire what you have done, but I'm using something that gets all the asx/ and worlds stock exchange data (inc indexes) every few mins and displays them on your desktop...

I hope this helps you from spending to much more time enhancing your product....

Anyway here all the info, and what more once you add the engine(base program) , then you can add 1000's of other widgets (components) like the weather in radar (accurate) and I also have trafic on Melbourne's freeways, not that I leave the office much during trading hours anymore.

Windows Or Mac Engine. (Required)
http://widgets.yahoo.com/
(worth noting base engine installs clocks'n'stuff I didn't want, so you can just delete then and install what you want.

Stock Ticker (optional)
http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=38246

Australian Radar (most reliable One, and select any states and most towns)
http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=38972

Mebourne Freeways (optional)
http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=38029

Sorry again to spoil your party ...

Cheers'
SevenFX


----------



## Cattlyst (29 October 2006)

I didn't doubt something similar already existed   
Nice find though.


----------



## tech/a (29 October 2006)

Cattylst

Excellent .

*Now a little challenge.*
Could you make it that it alerts you of a stock price when its reached.

EG you code in BHP with $x value that if hit it is displayed.
Id find that handy to keep an eye in the background on a watch list.
IE you know that if a stock reaches X then it has broken out,the alter is then placed on your desktop when it happens.

Very clever Cattylst,Us oldies just admire your expertise.
Well done.


----------



## captain black (29 October 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Stock Ticker (optional)
> http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=38246




Be aware that Yahoo data is normally 20 minute delayed.
I think Nick quoted on his blog that the ASX monitor has live data from ETrade.


----------



## SevenFX (29 October 2006)

Hey Nick,

The last 2 posters have made some damm good points,  and if your could do that, that would be excellent, and I'd be dumping my yahoo widgets...4 sure   

I agree the live data would be valuable, and to set of a audioable alert would be awsome....

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## juddy (29 October 2006)

captain black said:
			
		

> Be aware that Yahoo data is normally 20 minute delayed.
> I think Nick quoted on his blog that the ASX monitor has live data from ETrade.




yes his blog says, "prices which are not delayed".

Good stuff Nick.


----------



## Cattlyst (29 October 2006)

Yes the prices are taken live from E*TRADE   

@ tech/a:
Well there is nothing difficult about doing that, save for the fact I would have to redesign the options screen interface to accommodate alert values for each stock.

In fact what you could have is a Low Price alert and a High Price alert and receive a notification when either is hit.

Sound alerts are also possible, I think, I'd have to look into it   :


----------



## Sir Burr (29 October 2006)

Cattlyst,

Just wanted to say thanks for this, fantastic!

All the  programs I have seen to do a similar thing gets the data from free sites such as Yahoo. They are all 20mins delayed.

If you don't mind further suggestions, I'm sure I could think of some!

Is it possible to have the stocks rather than pop-up individually, pop-up in the one window?

Cheers SB


----------



## juddy (29 October 2006)

also Catalyst, can we save the stocks we want? every time I close it down and open it again it comes up with the default stocks.

cheers


----------



## Sir Burr (29 October 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> also Catalyst, can we save the stocks we want? every time I close it down and open it again it comes up with the default stocks.
> cheers




Also, save any of the options. eg: Check for updates every 1min.   

Thanks, SB


----------



## juddy (29 October 2006)

you're gonna have to start charging us for it soon Nick.


----------



## Cattlyst (29 October 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> you're gonna have to start charging us for it soon Nick.



Ha, I don't think so. Then I'd be making a profit from E*TRADE's services. I'll stay out of the legality problems.  : 


Although admittedly you might be interested in what's ahead.

Here's a preview of planned features:

Monitor Unlimited Stocks
Set a High and Low alert price for each stock and get shown large graphical alerts when these values are hit/passed.
Audio notifications
Monitoring of the ASX Price Sensitive Announcements News Feed so that you receive instant notification when the announcements are made
Detect end of Trading and display closing prices
Saving your preferences

Progress Screenshot:



Unfortunately you're going to have to be patient for it. I'm a bit short for time right now and I've been having some trouble with the Data Grid you can see in that screenshot.

Until then, tell me if you have any success with the current version tommorow.


----------



## 123enen (29 October 2006)

Hello Cattlyst,
Congatulations on your skill and personal development in creating this program.

Many years ago I used a program called quotetracker. I think it's probably a sophisticated version of what you are now developing. You would do well to have a look. 
It's an American program that allowed you to link to your preffered American, Australian or even European broker or quote site.

It has a huge amount of features.  It's free and perhaps could give you a lot of ideas.


If I remember correctly, in the early days sites that offered live quotes got very upset with the software designer because in those days ( not sure now) the sites had to pay the ASX (or  country equivilent)  a dearer fee for distribution of live prices than for 20 min delayed prices.
The software designer had to remove the companies that complained from the list.

I also faintly remember that if you chose to link to someone that you had an account with, like Etrade or CommSec, you had to enter your broker sign in / password into the quotetracker program. I always refused to do that.

But it really had some very good features. Really worth a look.

http://www.quotetracker.com/


----------



## tech/a (29 October 2006)

Nick.
Just thought I would let you know and others how I intend to use this in a practical way.

As most know I trade breakouts.
I also scan the market for movers and this is re freshed every 15 mins.
Time is a problem for me but by grabbing those on alert OVERNIGHT and loading them along with those that are alerted on my intraday scans (Takes 20 mins at 10am) I can set and wait for the alert/s to be triggered.

When they are I can set a buy and stop levels.
Ill put in place tommorow and see what next week brings.

Thanks Nick you will do very well Im sure over the years---you are lucky you have age on your side---envious!!


----------



## Cattlyst (29 October 2006)

123enen said:
			
		

> Hello Cattlyst,
> Congatulations on your skill and personal development in creating this program.
> 
> <snip>
> ...




Wow, that certainly is a comprehensive package!   
I doubt ASX Monitor will ever get that complicated. That said, I've been looking for an excuse to use ZedGraph, a free graphing suite which is designed for the environment in which ASX Monitor is written in, maybe some day you'll see ASX Monitor doing this .


----------



## Julia (29 October 2006)

Hello Nick,

I'm completely in awe of someone  with your technological skills.

Nice of you to share it and hope you get some positive feedback from the actual use of your programme.

Julia


----------



## Cattlyst (29 October 2006)

I hope to get some good feedback too   
Good Luck with trading tomorrow all


----------



## ak98 (30 October 2006)

Thanks for making it available.


----------



## Sir Burr (30 October 2006)

Nick,

Another suggestion is to include the current Buyers and Sellers price (if possible!) in the pop-up.

Thanks SB


----------



## djones (30 October 2006)

This is a very useful mode, some people may need Boss Mode for when they have it going at work


----------



## juddy (30 October 2006)

Hey Nick,

i like the way it not only tells you the latest price, but also the change ie (+ 0.5c).


----------



## Cattlyst (30 October 2006)

Boss mode will be a feature added as a side affect of the new system. The new version will keep updated values on stock price even when the system is closed/disabled, so you will be able to disable to the monitor and still retain all of your data. You will also be able to turn your computer off, start ASX Monitor again and see how much the price has changed since you were last on.

What I'm trying to say is, you'll be able to disable the monitor (ie. no notifications recieved), minimise it to the tray and reenable it when the coast is clear without losing any of your data.

If you want, I could also include a global key hook such as Ctrl-Shift-S or something which will toggle ASX monitor enabled and disabled.

As for Bid/Offer data, I'll look towards using that too.
I'll probably end up using the daily high and low data too.

We'll see.
-Nick


----------



## djones (30 October 2006)

Cattlyst said:
			
		

> Boss mode will be a feature added as a side affect of the new system. The new version will keep updated values on stock price even when the system is closed/disabled, so you will be able to disable to the monitor and still retain all of your data. You will also be able to turn your computer off, start ASX Monitor again and see how much the price has changed since you were last on.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, you'll be able to disable the monitor (ie. no notifications recieved), minimise it to the tray and reenable it when the coast is clear without losing any of your data.
> 
> ...




What sort of bandwidth and computer memory does this program use?


----------



## SevenFX (30 October 2006)

Hi Nick,

It would prob be asking to much to have it announce the event of the stock concerned using the MS speech engine(Sam, Mary), so if that's not possible can it just play a mp3 file for different event catorgerys (eg, news, stock change, status)

As I have a text to mp3 convertor that could be used to create speech files... for different events...

EDIT: This way when you have multiple windows open, you wouldn't have to even look at it, as it would be announced.

This is going to be a ripper app.
Thanks for your efforts
SevenFX


----------



## two40 (30 October 2006)

i signed up to specifically say thanks. good work nick


----------



## Cattlyst (30 October 2006)

djones said:
			
		

> What sort of bandwidth and computer memory does this program use?




If I remember rightly it takes about 1.4MB of RAM and will use around 38KB of internet bandwidth for each request. If you have 5 stocks on watch and check every 2 minutes, you'll use 5MB of internet bandwidth per hour.

@SevenFX: No promises, we'll see. I might settle for a few different types of voice announcements. Such as "High Price Alert", "Low Price Alert", "New ASX Price Sensitive Annoucement" etc etc etc.


----------



## stock_man (30 October 2006)

Hi Nick,

Great work. I like to see young guys (like myself) using their skills to create uselful tools that will aid in the efforts of creating wealth. I too am currently working on an app, which is designed to identify breakouts. Its a long way off being complete, but hope to make it availble for others to also benefit from.
(see https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4844 for my current ideas)

On the note of bandwidth required, I am assuming your program retrieves the webpage, then scans for the required data from there? If so, you can actually load multiple values into the URL value string. ie: &symbol=BHP&symbol=RIO&symbol=CBA etc etc. I have tried this so can confirm it works.

From here, you can simply loop over the returned string (page source), throwing each of the values into your array etc.

Your bandwidth is then reduced significantly (due to less overhead). A reasonable estimation for your previous example would then be around 2MB/hour.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2006)

Cattlyst said:
			
		

> Ha, I don't think so. Then I'd be making a profit from E*TRADE's services. I'll stay out of the legality problems.  :
> 
> 
> Although admittedly you might be interested in what's ahead.
> ...





Got it all going but this is the one which will be of greatest value.


----------



## Cattlyst (30 October 2006)

stock_man said:
			
		

> Hi Nick,
> 
> Great work. I like to see young guys (like myself) using their skills to create uselful tools that will aid in the efforts of creating wealth. I too am currently working on an app, which is designed to identify breakouts. Its a long way off being complete, but hope to make it availble for others to also benefit from.
> (see https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4844 for my current ideas)
> ...




So you can. I'll see if i can work this into the system and cut down on bandwidth a bit. Thanks for the tip 

I'll also wish you well with your own system 

My list of features to include is slowly getting longer, and I suspect at some point i'll either need to cut down on features, or look for some assitance with its development.


----------



## Cattlyst (30 October 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Got it all going but this is the one which will be of greatest value.




You'll have it as soon as it's done  : Still having problems with that DataGrid...


----------



## joslad (30 October 2006)

Well done Nick. 

Slightly different query.  Is it possible to access the "course of sales" data, for downloading.

Does anyone know where this information can be downloaded from the web ??

cheers


----------



## tasmanian (30 October 2006)

stocknessmonster.com.au

that should help you out.


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2006)

Cattlyst said:
			
		

> You'll have it as soon as it's done  : Still having problems with that DataGrid...




Hey happy to wait Boss.


----------



## joslad (30 October 2006)

The problem with stocknessmonster, is that it groups the trades.  I want to download a complete record, containing each individual trade.

I can get this info from tradingroom.com.au, but the trades are displayed on a webpage ie 100 trades per page.  I can copy and paste into excel, but it is a timeconsuming process when there are dozens of pages.  It's too slow.

What I would like is to be able to download a complete listing, in txt or excel format etc, for use in excel for analysis.

My thinking was that if nick can access the etrade data (no idea how he does this), then maybe he can also get at the course of sale data, that etrade provide through web-iress.

cheers


----------



## Sir Burr (30 October 2006)

joslad said:
			
		

> I can copy and paste into excel, but it is a timeconsuming process when there are dozens of pages. It's too slow.



Web query 

SB


----------



## Cattlyst (30 October 2006)

Because you've all been behaving, I thought I would release an alpha of the next version. For those who are unfamiliar with development stages, an alpha is neither feature complete nor bug free.

By this I mean that the version I'm releasing now does not contain all the promised features, and is highly likely to contain bugs. If you find a bug, please let me know. Do not assume that I have found the bug you've experienced.

Alpha Feature List:

 Monitor Unlimited Stocks AVAILABLE
 Set a High and Low alert price for each stock and get shown large graphical alerts when these values are hit/passed. AVAILABLE
 Audio notifications NOT AVAILABLE
 Monitoring of the ASX Price Sensitive Announcements News Feed so that you receive instant notification when the announcements are made NOT AVAILABLE
 Detect end of Trading and display closing prices NOT AVAILABLE
 Saving your preferences NOT AVAILABLE
 Bandwidth Optimisation NOT AVAILABLE







Legal:



> This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.




Go on then, the download is attached.


----------



## 168 (30 October 2006)

Nice piece of work.  Are you using C# or VB.net? Any back end database like MySQL or Access?


----------



## two40 (30 October 2006)

What does the .NET Framework do Nick? if i install it at work is there any chance it can screw things up? i know that's a really general question without you knowing my network setup at work but can it cause problems?


----------



## Cattlyst (30 October 2006)

168 said:
			
		

> Nice piece of work.  Are you using C# or VB.net? Any back end database like MySQL or Access?




C#, and no, there is no back end database.


----------



## Cattlyst (30 October 2006)

two40 said:
			
		

> What does the .NET Framework do Nick? if i install it at work is there any chance it can screw things up? i know that's a really general question without you knowing my network setup at work but can it cause problems?




I doubt it could cause any problems.
That said, the .NET Framework 2.0 is a Microsoft product, so if you do have any problems they should offer support.

What does it do?
It contains all of the classes and libraries which ASX Monitor depends on.


----------



## Cattlyst (31 October 2006)

Known problems with the alpha release:

Crashes when you try to change a value after an alert


----------



## two40 (31 October 2006)

latest alpha - when you hide the systray icon it does not display any notifications. i like to hide my icons at work. can't wait for a boss key   

this has become very useful to me. i can't thank you enough nick. i do however worry that it might become too bloated. it has a purpose and it serves it well so far. there are features that it can benifit from but i also think that it can get out of hand. anyways, thanks again and can't wait for the next release.


----------



## tech/a (8 November 2006)

Just an update here.

Im trialing Market Tools Prospectus which runs from realtime data sources,Bourse Data and the one I use Marketcast.

So far Im impressed and after using the 30 day trial have paid for it 3 times already.
It DOES have high and low alert capabilities for multiple stocks and live charting for tick and any other timeframe you wish to choose.
Also a portfolio (limited) application.
Has about 100 indicators/ocsillators for those who love to buggerise around,3 types of live charting including point and figure and Candlesticks.
A swing trading feature and Kagi and Renko for the Price action freaks.

Here is a chart with some commentry Im trading today just to show some of the capability off.
If vyour trading short term seriously this sort of software is a must!!


----------



## maverick11 (8 November 2006)

bummer...doesn't seem to work on my employers network.  I mean it wont download the prices.  Any chance to get this to use the I.E. settings/proxy?


----------



## tech/a (8 November 2006)

Its coupled to Marketcast OR Bourse data.
I have marketcast so intefaces immediately.
There is a test type setting though.


----------



## SevenFX (21 November 2006)

Hi Cattlyst,

Are you still working on the asx monitor, and are there any new improvements at all...???

p.s You've got a few interested fans round here....
Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## two40 (29 November 2006)

did this stop working for anyone? or is it just me?

wonder if nick's account got banned


----------



## peachey2000 (29 November 2006)

Dude, I have to say... this thing rocks!

Thanks heaps


----------



## two40 (29 November 2006)

dead set this is more useful to me than anything atm. it's great for work. i actually panicked today when it wouldn't feed prices. ended up being my conenction at work.   

can't wait till it has the ability to pick up on announcements


----------



## SevenFX (30 November 2006)

two40 said:
			
		

> can't wait till it has the ability to pick up on announcements




It may not have that ability, as haven't seen Nick round thread for a while, and may have lost interest....

Hope not, as many seem happy with it's potential...


----------



## ezyTrader (30 November 2006)

> Hi Cattlyst,
> 
> Are you still working on the asx monitor, and are there any new improvements at all...???
> 
> p.s You've got a few interested fans round here..




Probably exam time - give the guy a break.


----------



## Cattlyst (30 November 2006)

Hi All, it's been a while since I posted, but I'm still here and I still plan to work on ASX Monitor. I've been pressed for time with work and other commitments, so I've had very little time to work with the ASX Monitor.

The next version will have the ability to configure proxy settings, so that you can use it from workplaces where that sort of a network configuration is in place.

I haven't abandoned this project, but you'll have to be patient.

-Nick


----------



## mark_au (14 February 2007)

Hi people


I use the yahoo desktop widget engine .(used to be konflabulator) They have an excellent stock monitor.
I leave it running all the time, its easy to update and remove stocks from it

regards

Mark W


----------



## moses (14 February 2007)

mark_au said:
			
		

> Hi people
> 
> 
> I use the yahoo desktop widget engine .(used to be konflabulator) They have an excellent stock monitor.
> ...



Me too. Its excellent. Highly recommended.


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2007)

Anyone still using this share monitor and had any updates for it lately...

As Nick's site seems no longer...

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## bo1nk (23 October 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Anyone still using this share monitor and had any updates for it lately...
> 
> As Nick's site seems no longer...
> 
> ...




Tek, I'm still using asx monitor version 1.2.1.0. What version are you using?

This program has so much potential but I think it's safe to say Nick forgot about asx monitor. I would love to see following features added to this program.

    * Audio notifications NOT AVAILABLE
    * Monitoring of the ASX Price Sensitive Announcements News Feed so that you receive instant notification when the announcements are made NOT AVAILABLE
    * Detect end of Trading and display closing prices NOT AVAILABLE
    * Saving your preferences NOT AVAILABLE
    * Bandwidth Optimisation NOT AVAILABLE


----------



## SevenFX (23 October 2007)

bo1nk said:


> Tek, I'm still using asx monitor version 1.2.1.0. What version are you using?
> 
> This program has so much potential but I think it's safe to say Nick forgot about asx monitor. I would love to see following features added to this program.
> 
> ...




Yes Shame as it does have potential...

But your wish list along with mine is prob what scared him away... or he is really busy...?? not sure.

I think there would be poeple willing to pay say $5-$10 each to keep the development going... as there's quite a few members on here and other share forums...

Calling Nick

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## skinner36 (18 January 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am a real newbie to this shares game but hopefully learning a bit. In my real day job I am a programmer.

I notice that in the past Cattlyst has offered a program (ASX Monitor) that some of you found useful. Unfortunately though, he seems to have moved.

I have written something similar to aid my learning of the black art of stocks, which I am willing to share with forum users and add features as requested should you wish. Hopefully, this will fill two functions.

1. Give something back in return for the information I am taking.
2. Assist me to learn about shares.

If you have any interest, please let me know.

Regards,

John.


----------



## CFD (19 January 2008)

Does it have any advantages over this? 
http://statordemo.zftp.com/QuickQuote/QuickQuote_Setup.exe


----------



## Sir Burr (19 January 2008)

QuickQuote = 20min delayed.


----------



## skinner36 (19 January 2008)

Just as a reminder, I have written StockWatch for as a tool to enable me to learn more about the stock market (of which I am a real greenhorn) so it is pretty basic.

Current specifications of the application.

1. Written for the Dotnet2 framework
2. Uses e-trade for prices
3. Allows any number of stock codes to be entered.
4. Screen looks very similar to Catalysts "ASX Monitor"
5. All data entered is saved when the application is closed and re loaded when it start up again.
6. Different users on the same PC can load their own codes.
7. Screen minimises to the system tray and runs in the background
8. screen size and location is saved when shut down. Restarts in the same ocation and size.

current user configurable parameters:
1. Number of minutes between checking prices
2. sound file to play when a price warning occurs
3. Row colour for low price warnings
4. Row colour for high price warnings
5. Show warnings in the system tray or not
6. Show price changes in the system tray or not


If you are interested I can email a copy tomorrow after I have tidied it up a bit.


----------



## skinner36 (19 January 2008)

This is probably a silly question but does it really matter if the prices are delayed by 20 minutes. It doesn't seem a very long time to me.

John


----------



## skinner36 (19 January 2008)

CFD,

I have installed Quickquote and the advantages I see in my application are trivial, if any.

The only advantages I see are:
1. Quickquote is written in an older language so is limited to how it can be enhanced .

2. I am a professional programmer so I can make mine do whatever I like.

Like I said, very trivial differences.


----------



## ithatheekret (20 January 2008)

Good on ya John , AAA+++ for initiative .


I'm interested in your talented application .


----------



## skinner36 (20 January 2008)

I cannot upload the zip file containing StockWatch and the accompanying instructions. Can someone let me know if I can upload it, and if so, how to do it.

Alternatively, let me know if you want it and I will email it to you.

Regards

John


----------



## skinner36 (20 January 2008)

Is it worthwhile creating a new thread for this?

Regards

John


----------



## SevenFX (30 May 2008)

Anyone looking for a nice share price & index monitoring tool may like to check out Skinner's StockWatch App found below.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9731&highlight=stockwatch

Haven't seen Nick around for some 12mths, so guessin it may have been put on hold.


----------

